
Put On Your Hard Hats, You Can Now Create 3D Buildings In Google Earth - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/10/13/put-on-your-hard-hats-you-can-now-create-3d-buildings-in-google-earth/
======
RiderOfGiraffes
See also: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=879305>

